# Se calienta transformador de 18v



## MNES09 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Miren lo que pasa es que compre un atornillador de batería con su cargador en 200 sin estrenar y no dude en comprarlo pero el problema es que el transformador no funcionaba y no tenia signos de que se hubiese quemado ni estado en corto se veía nuevo, en la especificaciones decía 21v 200mA, lo remplacé por uno de 18v 500mA, y al parecer si cargaba pero después de unos pocos minutos estaba hirviendo al igual que el puente rectificador que lleva incluido, que pudiese ser lo que falla o es normal?? 
aclaro que el transformador es buena marca steren y ya revise varias veces el puente rectificador y esta correcto. agradecería si ayuda


----------



## JBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Creo que deberías comprar el transformador ESPECIFICO para el aparato.
Prueba midiendo el transformador viejo haber que te da, y si esta quemado. Tal vez sea un problema del puente de diodos, o el capacitor que regula la corriente.

Suerte!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2012)

O batería en corto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2012)

o polaridad invertida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2012)

O es un 18+18 y está rectificando de punta a punta . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2012)

MNES09 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Miren lo que pasa es que compre un atornillador de batería con su cargador en el problema es que el transformador no funcionaba y no tenia signos de que se hubiese quemado ni estado en corto se veía nuevo, en la especificaciones decía 21v 200mA, lo remplacé por uno de 18v 500mA, y al parecer si cargaba pero después de unos pocos minutos estaba hirviendo al igual que el puente rectificador que lleva incluido, que pudiese ser lo que falla o es normal??
> aclaro que el transformador es buena marca steren y ya revise varias veces el puente rectificador y esta correcto. agradecería si ayuda



Si tienes un tester a mano mide la tension colocandolo en paralelo y fijate que tension tiene. ademas dime si carga algo o no carga nada la bateria. Que tiempo te dura la bateria sin usarlo porque si se descarga sola es que tiene una celda en corto o quemada, mira bien la polaridades que no valla ser que estes cargando mal. Fijate a que tension trabaja el motor para saber si la bateria es de 12V.


----------



## MNES09 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola que tal a todos gracias por sus respuestas. miren el cargador es el transformador despues un pequeño puente pero algo muy raro es que no trae ningun capacitor viene marcado en el impreso mas no esta y despues estan tres diodos en serien en el +, algo muy extraño por cierto, ya lo revise y son esos tres diodos los que se calientan de inmediato y el atornillador traia dos baterias y sucede lo mismo con las dos no las carga nada, y ya lo revise con otros aparatos y demandandole corriente pero no se calienta nada empiezo a pensar que podrian ser las baterias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 19, 2012)

Primero - Te dijimos que cheques la batería 
Segundo - Los cargadores no traen capacitor y más cuando traen un transformador. 
Tercero - Los 3 diodo en serie es un equivalente a un resistencia de 0,56 Ohm 10Watts (es un limitador resistivo, pero con diodos) es normal.


----------

